# Think she is pregnant?



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, all! I am about to buy this goat. She is a nice little Boer doe. But my problem is that she is marketed as bred and priced as so too. She was with the buck from may 1st to July 1. She will be a FF I believe. I personally think she is bred. If you look at the picture they sent me I "think" I can see an udder forming. But then I get confused cause it looks like the teats are on the back of the udder. I mean she might have 2 x 2 teats and that could be why. I think I'll ask about that after I'm done posting this. I don't know so I'd love to get some opinions. She is a fair distance away and I'm supposed to pick her up today or tomorrow. They did clearly say she MIGHT not be bred but they think she is and because she was exposed for 2 months that's why they are marketing her as bred. Any opinion? One picture is the original the lighter one I used a filter to try and see the udder a bit better. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Edit. I deleted photos at owners request.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was exposed to a buck that long, she is most likely preggo, however, if she was in with the buck, she would be about 1 to 2 months bred, meaning, she shouldn't have an udder forming yet. 
That usually happens, 1 to 1 1/2 months prior.
Sometimes it is hair making it appear to be filling, when it is not. Unless she was exposed even earlier.

How old is she?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> If she was exposed to a buck that long, she is most likely preggo, however, if she was in with the buck, she would be about 1 to 2 months bred, meaning, she shouldn't have an udder forming yet.
> That usually happens, 1 to 1 1/2 months prior.
> Sometimes it is hair making it appear to be filling, when it is not. Unless she was exposed even earlier.
> 
> How old is she?


She is 2. If I remember correctly if she got bred may she would be due anytime from now until the end of October and if she got bred anytime in June she would be due sometime in November so she should be either 3-5 months bred at this point. That's what they said to me.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are paying the price for a bred doe, I would ask for conformation from the buyer through blood test or ultrasound.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds like a good deal $300 for her and option to rebreed her, if she is not

Her conformation looks good of what I can see from the pics.
A little bit of a tailhead drop, but not bad.

She is a pretty doe. Love her shine, looks healthy. 

You should get color from the pairing, if she is preggo.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If the kids are to be registered, ask for a service memo from her at this point to make sure you won't have problems down the line, OR if pregnancy is important to you, you can offer to pay for a blood test. The price is not bad, but get EVERYTHING in writing from the seller if the current deal they offer sounds good to you.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input toth! I only got my first boer about a month ago and know next to nothing about conformation. I think I am going to pick her up later tonight, I might try bumping her and see what I feel. Cause if she is 4+ months preg I should be able to tell. Pregnancy isn't that important to me I just don't have a Boer buck to breed her too and it's hard to find a tested Boer buck in my area for stud. So I was hoping she was bred just so I don't have to deal with studs right now.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she is 4+ months pregnant she should have more of an udder, doubt that she is that far along if bred.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> If she is 4+ months pregnant she should have more of an udder, doubt that she is that far along if bred.


Yeah, probably not. She definitely seems like IF she is bred she is probably only, at 3 months or so. But, Even so, I think I have only ever had one doe get an udder a month before kidding. All the others only have handful size bags (or none at all) until the day they kid, or the few days leading up. I'm picking her up in an hour so I'll have to update with better pics. I'm okay even if she is only 3 months bred, I just don't want to have to find a buck right now.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well I got her. I didn't get home until late and then of course my phone broke the next morning. Finally just got a new one. She definitely doesn't have an udder. I mean her teats are kinda puffy? And her vulva looks different than all my girls, but that might just be wishful thinking. At this point in kinda leaning towards not bred, but who knows. I'll try and get some more pictures later. But this girl is WILD and that might be a bit hard.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I personally don't price as bred until I KNOW she's bred. If I only am pretty sure, because hey, she should be, then I don't price as bred.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, FINALLY I got pictures. I chased her around for a good half hour before I got her in the holding pen. I bumbed her, felt nothing. Checked her udder again. Nothing. Im about 85% sure she's not bred. And stupid me forgot the contract because it was late and I was rushing. Her breeder hasn't been replying to my msgs. I'm already looking for a stud just in case. But I think when I pull my other girls blood next month I'll probably take her blood to. I put a cidr in her beacause it won't hurt her if she is bred and she should come into heat if she isn't, so it's a win win. Here are the pictures. I know pooch test aren't 100% reliable but what do y'all think? 
P.s I am holding her tail up a bit





















in picture 2 which I know you aren't supposed to do but she would not lift it.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I personally don't price as bred until I KNOW she's bred. If I only am pretty sure, because hey, she should be, then I don't price as bred.


I know, same here. I've only sold one bred doe but I made sure to give them the test so they new she was in fact bred. I am now thinking this was a bit of an impulsive buy, I loved how she looked and the buck she was bred to and thought she would be a nice addition to my herd. I should have definitely been more cautious now that it's all said and done.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, you are the only one amongst us to have ever been an impulse buyer!

:lolgoat::lolgoat::lolgoat:

She's beautiful, and maybe she IS pregnant. She'll be a great addition to your herd either way.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well I put up a post looking for studs and look at this handsome guy someone offered to stud out. Toth boer goat Ka-Liga. I quickly realized realised he was one of toths goats. I think I may have just found my plan b stud


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Impressive looking fellow.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He's a super nice looking buck!! Are you hoping she's not pregnant now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Ka-Liga.
So good to see his pic, he looks really good. He has great genetics.


Here are his baby pics. 

I sold him to someone in California, but she was forced to sell him as she got ill. 
So I see he is in Idaho now?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's nice of you, Pam, giving those pictures.

Would this make the two of you in-laws, of a sort?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He was great looking as a youngster, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, he was a cutie and matured nicely.
He was the runt of the litter. 


Inlaws LOL.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Definetly not a runt now!


----------

